
How to research new saas products if you have 2 senior developers? - puuush
I&#x27;m currently working with 2 (slightly awkward but competent) senior developers. They want to build something that generates profit. Let&#x27;s keep it simple.<p>They asked me to give them ideas what to build. I don&#x27;t know how to logically approach the research.<p>Preferably based on (scientific) research, how would you start?
======
Swizec
Here's how you do the research, summarized from Amy Hoy's sales safari of
30x500 fame

You find a community of people you can talk to. Often these are people you're
already a member of.

Then you talk to this community. You observe, you engage.

As you observe and engage, you listen to their problems, their pain. You take
notes.

Solving any one instance of that pain is a potential business.

Good luck.

~~~
puuush
Hey, I'm following Amy Hoy for about 2 years now (email list mostly). Thanks!
Will begin counting the number of times she gets mentioned :)

------
kamranahmed_se
Define "slightly awkward" please ..just curious! :)

~~~
puuush
I'm not a native speaker, but you could say they can only do one thing, and
it's not interacting with humans :) Hope this makes sense.

------
GrumpyNl
If you find it, let me know, im interested to in a simple project that
generate revenue.

~~~
puuush
I'm interested in how to do the research. Is that clear from the question and
details? Thanks for your comment.

